# Bee Removal Just outside of Adirondacks , NY



## Caroga Bee (Jun 1, 2007)

More Photos

closing entrance before removing post








screening








screening








cutting up for transport


----------



## Caroga Bee (Jun 1, 2007)

Making sure none of the GIRLS get out while being taken back to the yard









Back at the Bee Yard









Second half of post back at the yard


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

I'd say even Michael Bush couldn't beat that for a "top entrance"! 

Yeah, yeah, I know they weren't in the entire column. How could you tell where to cut the column apart for transport?


----------



## Caroga Bee (Jun 1, 2007)

By looking at the post ....you could see the nails that held the post together and where it was nailed to the interior blocking..


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

Nice job Caroga Bee. The photo's remind me of some bee gums that were on a property that my brother bought in the late fifties. Thanks for sharing.


----------

